# Faux Leather harness....for the boys!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a black Faux Leather Harness that is as light as a feather! Thought it would be great for now or when the weather turns cool! Most guys just love leather... 8)  


Cant leave out the "CowBoys" either, especially for those Dallas fans!  This Harness was made for a little Daschund in Texas! :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Awwwwww, that is really adorable!!! I'm sure some little tyke will look adorable with it on!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

jumba has to have the leather one!!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

love them love them love them


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Yet another chi out there will have to suffer at the hands of the Dallas Cowboys. It's such a shame.  

The black one is cute though! If Cooper wore a harness, I'd get that for him!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i like the cowboys =X


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Yet another chi out there will have to suffer at the hands of the Dallas Cowboys. It's such a shame.
> 
> The black one is cute though! If Cooper wore a harness, I'd get that for him!


HAHA just you wait and see what JUMBA'S team is gonna be


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Ya'll!!!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it reminds me of Grease! not the one with olivia newton john and john travolta (the better one  but the one with michelle pfieffer!

i want a cooooooooool rider! i wanna C. O. O. L.~ R. I. D. E. R. 

heehee. i keep looking at it and thinking that maybe you should try and find a pink satiny material for the girls pink ladies jackets!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

they are really cute :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Mandy-----I have not forgot my "biker babes" and their love for leather.....just wait and see! :wink:  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

did i mention i have no patience lol!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Those are great. You need an OU one though.


----------

